# Zweideutigkeiten



## magnus

Hallo,

Ich habe eine (recht schwierige) Frage zur deutschen Grammatik.

Zuerst gebe ich euch ein paar Sätze, um das Problem hervorzubringen:

(1a) Sie hat den Lehrer getroffen. (eindeutiger Satz)
(2a) Sie hat die Lehrerin getroffen. (hier können wir mit einer Hervorhebung zu tun haben, die den Satz zweideutig macht). 

Dies gilt auch für die persönlichen Pronomina:
(1b) Sie hat ihn getroffen. (eindeutiger Satz)
(2b) Sie hat sie getroffen. (zweideutig)

Warum ist es so, dass sich die bestimmten (oder unbestimmten) Artikel in den verschiedenen Genera im Bezug auf Genauigkeit unterscheiden? Warum gibt es vier unterschiedliche Endungen im Maskulinum Sg. (der, den, des, dem) aber nur zwei in der Femininum (die, die, der, der)?

Es ist vielleicht eine alberne Frage, oder eine, die schwierig zu beantworten ist. Es interessiert mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Jalla

Hallo, magnus,

Oje, das weiß ich auch nicht...ich glaube, das ist einfach Zufall, daß die weiblichen Artikel im Nominativ und Akkusativ und ebenso im Genitiv und Dativ gleich sind.
Bei den Pronomina stimmt das übrigens nur für das Paar Nominativ / Akkusativ; das Paar Genitiv / Dativ wäre ihrer / ihr (weiblich), bzw. seiner / ihm (männlich).

Aber ich glaube, ich habe die Frage nicht richtig verstanden. Meinst Du wirklich "Pünktlichkeit"? "Pünktlich" heißt ja "rechtzeitig" oder "nicht zu spät".

Aber so zweideutig sind die Sätze 2a und 2b gar nicht: Diese Sätze mit dem ersten "Sie" als Objekt wären so extrem ungebräuchlich, daß sie praktisch nicht vorkommen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir wenigstens ein bißchen weiter.

Liebe Grüße
von Jalla


----------



## magnus

Ah, danke! Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht. Was ich meinte, war Genauigkeit.


----------



## FloVi

magnus said:


> (1a) Sie hat den Lehrer getroffen. (eindeutiger Satz)
> (2a) Sie hat die Lehrerin getroffen. (hier können wir mit einer Hervorhebung zu tun haben, die den Satz zweideutig macht).



Was ist an 2a zweideutiger als an 1a?


----------



## magnus

Weil es nicht grammatisch eindeutig ausgedrückt wird, wer wen (zuerst) getroffen hat. Aber es ist logisch gesehen ein slechtes Beispiel.

Sie [Subjekt, Nom] hat sie [Objekt, Akk] bestohlen. 
-> (Normaler Aussagesatz)

*Sie* [Objekt, Akk] hat sie [Subjekt, Nom] bestohlen 
-> (Aussagesatz mit Hervorhebung, Objekt in Spitzenstellung)


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Was ist an 2a zweideutiger als an 1a?


 
Sie hat die Lehrerin getroffen.

Man weiß nicht genau, wer wen getroffen hat:

1. Marina hat die Lehrerin getroffen.
2. Die Lehrerin hat Marina getroffen.

Der erste Satz kann betonend heißen, dass die Lehrerin gerade Marina und niemand anderen getroffen hat. Klar ist es ungewöhnlich, aber es gibt auch bestimmte Sprichwörter und Witze, die sich damit beschäftigen. Leider kann ich jetzt aber keine abrufen.

Vom Kontext her ist es aber meist klar, was ausgesagt werden soll:

Die Leute kennen viele Bücher.
Viele Bücher kennen die Leute.

Es wird wohl kaum so sein, dass die Leute den Büchern bekannt sind.



magnus said:


> Zuerst gebe ich euch ein paar Sätze, um das Problem hervorzubringen:


 
Haha, als ich deine Sätze zuerst las, dachte ich, du spielest auf die Doppeldeutigkeit von "getroffen" an:

Sie hat den Lehrer getroffen. (bei einem Treffen)
Sie hat den Lehrer getroffen. (mit dem Gewehr )


----------



## AGATHA2

magnus said:


> Weil es nicht grammatisch eindeutig ausgedrückt wird, wer wen (zuerst) getroffen hat. Aber es ist logisch gesehen ein slechtes Beispiel.
> 
> Sie [Subjekt, Nom] hat sie [Objekt, Akk] bestohlen.
> -> (Normaler Aussagesatz)
> 
> *Sie* [Objekt, Akk] hat sie [Subjekt, Nom] bestohlen
> -> (Aussagesatz mit Hervorhebung, Objekt in Spitzenstellung)


 
Aha,  ich habe ebenso wie Flovi zuerst nicht verstanden, was an deinem Satz nicht eindeutig sein soll. Daran sieht man, dass diese Zweideutigkeit eigentlich nicht gegeben ist. 

A hat B bestohlen. Wenn ich sagen wollte, dass A von B bestohlen wurde, würde ich das anders ausdrücken:

A wurde von B bestohlen
Es war A, die von B bestohlen wurde
B hat A bestohlen 
etc ..... 
Ich denke, dass diese Zweideutigkeiz rein theoretisch ist, weil es so viele Möglichkeiten gibt, sie zu umgehen.


----------



## venenum

Die Zweideutigkeit habt ihr nicht verstanden, weil ihr Muttersprachler seid. Wie alle Muttersprachler in allen Sprachen, betrachtet ihr ihre Muttersprache von einem Gesamt-Standpunkt, so zu sagen, als eine Einheit, während wir, die Lerner, die Sprache von allen Seiten betrachten müssen, und besonders die formelle Seite der Sprache genau analysieren.
Mir ist, zum Beispiel, die Zweideutigkeit auf einmal aufgefallen.


----------



## AGATHA2

venenum said:


> Die Zweideutigkeit habt ihr nicht verstanden, weil ihr Muttersprachler seid. Wie alle Muttersprachler in allen Sprachen, betrachtet ihr ihre Muttersprache von einem Gesamt-Standpunkt, so zu sagen, als eine Einheit, während wir, die Lerner, die Sprache von allen Seiten betrachten müssen, und besonders die formelle Seite der Sprache genau analysieren.
> Mir ist, zum Beispiel, die Zweideutigkeit auf einmal aufgefallen.


 
Das ist wirklich interessant ! Jetzt wo ich darüber nachdenke, fallen wir Beispiele ein, wie ich Muttersprachler verschiedener Sprachen um Erklärungen dieser Art gebeten habe und die auch gar nicht wußten, was überhaupt das Problem war  Tja ....


----------



## magnus

AGATHA2 said:


> Ich denke, dass diese Zweideutigkeiz rein theoretisch ist, weil es so viele Möglichkeiten gibt, sie zu umgehen.



Darauf glaube ich, dass wir uns einigen können.

Es ist, wie "venenum" schon so schön gesagt hat, ein Faktum, dass wir (die Lerner) eine Sprache von allen Seiten betrachten müssen.

Ich finde es interessant, dass die deutsche Sprache keine eigene Obejktsform des Femininums hat. Meine Muttersprache (keinerwegs grammatisch raffiniert) hat eine solche Form - und auch die englische Sprache.

Im Namen der Gleichberechtigung...


----------



## elroy

Ich weiß nicht, wo ich eingestuft werden soll.  Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, die Zweideutigkeit ist mir aber beim ersten Lesen gar nicht aufgefallen. 

Ich glaube, es gibt in jeder Sprache solche Fälle, in denen ein alleinstehender Satz verschiedene Bedeutungsmöglichkeiten hat, von denen sich nur eine in einem gewissen Kontext als die eindeutig einzige Bedeutung erweist.


----------



## Whodunit

magnus said:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass die deutsche Sprache keine eigene Obejktsform des Femininums hat.


 
Das können wir so nicht verallgemeinern. Es hat schon eine eigene Form dafür, allerdings ist sie mit dem Nominativ identisch. Ein Blick ins Alt- und Mittelhochdeutsche hilft:

ahd.:
N: *siu* (alternativ/dialektal?: *sî*, *si*)
G: ira (bayerisch: iru, iro)
D: iru (alternativ/dialektal?: iro)
A: *sia* (bayerisch: *sie*)

mhd.:
N: *sî* (alternativ/dialektal?: *si*, *siu*)
G: ir (auch: ire)
D: ir (auch: ire)
A: *sie* (alternativ/dialektal?: *sî*, *si*)

nhd.:
N: *sie*
G: ihr
D: ihr
A: *sie*

Das Gleiche Problem des Zusammenfalls zweier Formen tritt auch bei "uns/uns" (D/A) und "euch/euch" (D/A) auf, welche im Althochdeutschen noch mit "uns/unsih" und "iu/iuwih" unterschieden wurden.

Der heutige bestimmte Artikel war früher nur ein Demonstrativpronomen. Eine Deklinationstabelle hierzu (feminin Singular):

ahd.:
N: *diu*
G: dëra (bayerisch: dëru, dëro)
D: dëru (auch: dëro)
A: *dea* (auch: *dia*; alternativ/dialektal?: *die*)

mhd.:
N: *diu*
G: dër (auch: dëre)
D: dër (auch: dëre)
A: *die*

nhd.:
N: *die*
G: der
D: der
A: *die*

Ich hoffe, das hilft ein bisschen und verwirrt nicht.


----------



## AGATHA2

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, es gibt in jeder Sprache solche Fälle, in denen ein alleinstehender Satz verschiedene Bedeutungsmöglichkeiten hat, von denen sich nur eine in einem gewissen Kontext als die eindeutig einzige Bedeutung erweist.


 
Das muß wohl so sein, weil eine Sprache ja in erster Linie eine eindeutige Kommunikation ermöglichen soll und Fälle, die von Muttersprachlern als Zweideutigkeiten empfunden würden, entweder gar nicht auftreten oder wieder verschwinden. Beabsichtigte Mehrdeutigkeiten sind natürlich was anderes. Siehe Politik


----------



## AGATHA2

magnus said:


> Im Namen der Gleichberechtigung...


 
Ach, gäbe es sie doch !!!!


----------



## venenum

elroy said:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo ich eingestuft werden soll. Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, die Zweideutigkeit ist mir aber beim ersten Lesen gar nicht aufgefallen.


 
Du bist, meiner Meinung nach, ein fortgeschrittener Lerner, mit einem starken Sprachgefühl.


----------



## beclija

Ich denke doch, dass das beschriebene Problem (zumindest wenn man nur die gegebenen Beispeilssätze betrachtet) ein Spezfikum der Schriftsprache ist. In der gesprochenen Sprache sind die beiden Bedeutungen gar nicht verwechselbar. Da nun einerseits Schriftsprache sowohl historisch als auch im (muttersprachlichen) Lernprozess sekundär ist, andererseits ein geleitetes Zweitsprachlernen zumeist in erster Linie auf der Schriftsprache aufbaut, ist verständlich, dass dieses Problem von Muttersprachlern nicht so registriert wird; es handelt sich aber mehr um ein Problem der Lehrmethodologie als um einen Mangel der Sprache an sich. 

Doch eine Frage an alle Muttersprachler: Ist euch noch nie passiert, dass ihr einen Satz nochmal lesen musstet, da ihr ihm ohne den erst am Ende gegeben Kontext "falsch", das heißt in der "default"-Interpretation gelesen und mental akzentuiert hattet? Mir geschieht das laufend. Das ist aber wie gesagt eine Besonderheit geschriebenen Textes.


----------



## gaer

beclija said:


> Doch eine Frage an alle Muttersprachler: Ist euch noch nie passiert, dass ihr einen Satz nochmal lesen musstet, da ihr ihm ohne den erst am Ende gegeben Kontext "falsch", das heißt in der "default"-Interpretation gelesen und mental akzentuiert hattet? Mir geschieht das laufend. Das ist aber wie gesagt eine Besonderheit geschriebenen Textes.


I think my immediate reaction is: yes and no/jein.

Yes, I have misunderstood the sense that a sentence has meant to express.

BUT

I can't think of a sentence that was not badly written in some way, causing a potential problem. Even fine writers, for instance, often leave out a comma in a sentence that causes ambiguity, and I think this is especially common in English. The reason is, I think, because English allows great freedom, and authors often eliminate many commas that would be demanded by strict grammars and style sheets. Usually these authors have an excellent "feel" and do not leave out commas that cause problem. They may break rules, but they don't do so in a way that causes ambiguity.

However, sometimes it is obvious to me that they knew what they meant to say and therefore did not even consider that an omitted comma might cause a confusion, and in such cases I have read a sentence two or more time before seeing the problem. I attribute to lack of proofing.

Unfortunately, those of us who write quickly and do not have people to proof our text are much more likely to write things that are ambiguous.

Spoken language is able to avoid ambiguity many times by stress, gestures, tone of voice, etc.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

To all invoved in this thread…

In spite of the fact that the sentences used as examples could theortically have more than one meaning, I did not see it at all. I did not pick up problems any faster than our native members.

In my experience, Germans don't put a direct object in first position and the subject in third position when the result would be ambiguous UNLESS they do so with stress and other factors make the meaning clear.

So I would expect this kind of inverted word order to be crystal clear in writing, through context. If not, wouldn't it simply be poor writing? I can't remember anyone I know in Germany ever writing such an ambiguous sentence (although many sentences might be extremely ambigious without context.)

Thoughts?

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:


> Thoughts?



Agree, agree and ... (surprise, surprise) agree.


----------



## venenum

gaer said:


> In spite of the fact that the sentences used as examples could theortically have more than one meaning, I did not see it at all. I did not pick up problems any faster than our native members.
> 
> In my experience, Germans don't put a direct object in first position and the subject in third position when the result would be ambiguous UNLESS they do so with stress and other factors make the meaning clear.


 
OK, I've given this more thought - how come I noticed the ambiguity in these sentences, while other advanced learners didn't?
So: for one thing, if Magnus hadn't said the sentences were ambiguous, I would have never thought of considering them that way, because the word order, as Gaer already said, tells us a lot.
It's probably due to the grammar sensitivity - I'm dealing with pure German grammar a lot, and I'm being trained to notice things that may confuse the beginners, and for the beginners, these sentences are quite confusing, especially if their native language is one with a rather flexible word order.


----------



## nic456

Hallo,

ich denke, dass sich das Problem mit der Zweideutigkeit von selbst auflöst. Entweder wird aus dem Kontext klar, auf wen sich sie bezieht (unvorstellbar, dass die Lehrerin zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade sie trifft) oder aber, wenn man sich eine Unterhaltung ausmalt, das Wort hätte _kursiv_ oder *fett* oder unterstrichen sein sollen. Ich muss zugeben, ich habe erst nach dem Lesen des letzten Beitrags begriffen, worin die Zweideutigkeit liegt (Sbj versus Obj und Satzbau).

Als von Diebstahl die Rede war, versuchte ich verzweifelt mich daran zu erinnern, ob jemand schon einmal treffen mit klauen gleichgesetzt hat..  

Gruß


----------



## magnus

gaer said:


> In my experience, Germans don't put a direct object in first position and the subject in third position when the result would be ambiguous UNLESS they do so with stress and other factors make the meaning clear.
> 
> So I would expect this kind of inverted word order to be crystal clear in writing, through context. If not, wouldn't it simply be poor writing? I can't remember anyone I know in Germany ever writing such an ambiguous sentence (although many sentences might be extremely ambigious without context.)
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Gaer



Damit bin ich vollkommen einverstanden. Es ist natürlich sehr ungewöhnlich - sinnlos eigentlich - solche Sätze zu formulieren. Jedoch ist für die Lerner einer Fremdsprache nützlich, grammatische Besonderheiten dieser Sprache im Kontrast zur Muttersprache zu sehen.

Ich habe in meinem Grammatikbuch (Kontrastiver Syntax - Deutsch / Norwegisch) ein paar Beispiele gefunden, die als eine Ergäzung zu diesem Thema (Zweideutigkeiten in der deutschen Sprache) dienen können.

1. Hier wird dem Leser einen Relativsatz vorgestellt, in dem eine ganz besondere Zweideutigkeit vorliegt. Der Satz ist von Robert Musils Roman "Der Mann ohne Eigenschaften":

"Begabte Frauen sind unerbittliche Beobachter der Männer, die sie lieben".

2. Hier ist ein Satz, der im Prinzip zweideutig ist - mit Hilfe der Vernunft aber nicht.

"Die Pogromnacht vom 9. November 1938 hat die Neue Synagoge überstanden - dank des Berliner Polizeioffiziers Krützfeld."


----------



## AGATHA2

magnus said:


> Der Satz ist von Robert Musils Roman "Der Mann ohne Eigenschaften":
> 
> "Begabte Frauen sind unerbittliche Beobachter der Männer, die sie lieben".
> 
> Das ist wirklich ein interessanter Satz (Na ja, kein wunder, Musil ! ) Unglücklicherweise ist auch dieser grammatikalisch absolut zweideutige Satz innerhalb unserer Gesellschaftsstrukturen mit Logik sofort zu klären
> 
> 2. Hier ist ein Satz, der im Prinzip zweideutig ist - mit Hilfe der Vernunft aber nicht.
> 
> "Die Pogromnacht vom 9. November 1938 hat die Neue Synagoge überstanden - dank des Berliner Polizeioffiziers Krützfeld."
> 
> Bei diesem Satz finde ich die inhaltiche Logik so stark, dass eine Zweideutigkeit gar nicht aufkommt. Allerdings erwartet man hier, finde ich, aufgrund der Betonung durch Vorstellung eine inhaltliche Fortsetzung. Die Pogromnacht hat sie überstanden, aber irgendein anderes Ereignis nicht


----------



## glob

Nun, ich bin zwar kein Muttersprachler, ich lebe in Deutschland seit Mai 2000, kann aber sagen, das für diejenigen, die erst mit der Sprache anfangen es schwer sein kann die Zweideutigkeiten zu untescheiden, man denkt dabei an mehrere sachen, die ein Satz oder sogar ein Wort bedeuten kann. Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich daran. Die Zweideudigkeiten, die jedoch immer auftreten, sind die eigentlichen Verwechslungen, die 'Sie' - (Englisch) 'You' , 'sie' - 'she', 'sie' - 'they' betreffen. Meiner Meinung nach, liegt es dann an dem Sprachgefühl, das mit der Zeit kommt. Wie gesagt, man muss sich daran gewöhnen.


----------



## gaer

I think it's all a matter of fluency. Any reading problem mentioned by anyone gave me huge problems until I had read German for many years.

I am only fluent in reading German. I write German horribly, and understanding spoken German is very difficult for me.


----------

